# Best subcompact SUV?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm eyeing the Mazda CX30. Any opinions on it?


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I'm eyeing the Mazda CX30. Any opinions on it?


For what , rideshare ?


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

If you're gonna get an SUV for rideshare you might as well go for the rav4 or CR-V.

Subcompact SUVs idk if they qualify for uber comfort. 

So for a little bit more money for a rav4 or CR-V, you can qualify for comfort.

Just something to really consider.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> For what , rideshare ?


Some people have the money for it and just want a newer and more comfortable vehicle in general.

Nothing wrong with that.

Hondas and Toyotas keep their value far beyond the date of purchase. Even if you run em to the ground using rideshare, they'll still resale for 7000$+ several years later.


----------



## E cabbie (Oct 24, 2017)

i would say go for chr or hrv,
only because these compacts still come with lane watch monitor which is super essential for city driving and especially stubering!!!
crv use to come with this feature called lane watch monitor and accord too but these fking yondas guys kiiled that feature in accord and crv!!!!
it makes driving experience that much pleasant trust me.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Dont be a loser who buys a car for slavery - I'd buy Honda, but I hate the turbo motors, so that narrows the field to HRV, spend the extra 1K for the AWD later than 2018 and get some decent tires. Work on your resume first.

Mazda is the Chevy or Japan, Nissan is the Ford of Japan - Toyota is the Toyota of Japan and Honda is the Tesla of Japan.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

E cabbie said:


> these compacts still come with lane watch monitor which is super essential for city driving and especially stubering!!!


Or…
You can use that mirror sticking out the side.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm sorry to be laughing but I never thought of using the term subcompact in relation to an SUV. They make such a thing?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Full Sized suv, think Tahoe etc
Mid sided suv: Think Acrua MDX/RDX, Enclave, etc
Anything smaller: a crossover


----------

